# My rat pee's on me!



## crazychick24

Okay, so I just got a baby girl rat, Madisson, about 3 weeks ago. She's great, but the thing is every time she walks over my arms she pees on me! And it's only my arms too, even after she's just peed she will pee right after that! I mean how many times can a rat pee in a row?? Is there any reason she's doing this? And is there any way I can train her not to do this? Thanks.

Diana


----------



## daisy184

I think shes claiming you as hers, mine have all done this mostly the boys but the girls ive had do stop it after a while, my boys have always been pizzle slobs tho and continued to do it, [*sighs* men!], its a territorial thing.


----------



## Schmea

Mokey does this to my girlfriend too. I told her that it's because she loves her so much, that she's marking her as her favourite person. I then act like I wish she'd pee on me sometimes.

Now, when Mokey pees on her my girlfriend is like: "I wish you wouldn't pee on me, but I love you too." 

I secretly laugh... but tell her, and I'll hunt you down. 

(As for training her not to: Mokey used to pee on me too, when she was younger. I was not quite as used to such things then as I was now, and so she usually ended up having to go home while I washed myself off. She stopped really quickly, and hasn't peed on me in forever, so maybe the negative reinforcement of it being the end of playtime helped? Now she'll be playing with me for hours, go and visit my girlfriend for a minute, pee on her, and come back to me.)


----------



## crazychick24

Ahh, that sucks, I hate having pee all over me every time I play with her but oh well lol. Do you know if there's anyway to get her to stop doing it?


----------



## Kimmiekins

A rat that dribbles on you is claiming you as hers, and she likes you. It's a compliment.

If she's letting loose a lot of pee, then she's gotta go! The can only hold it for so long... Though many rats don't bother holding it at all. You may want to keep her out shorter times if that's the case. Some rats will start acting a bit desperate, and they want to be put back in their cages to pee. Many won't, though.

No, there's no way to stop her. Rats are generally incontinent, so it's something owners deal with.

But again, if it's dribbles, it's a positive thing.

The only thing I can think of is wearing a long-sleeved sweatshirt when she's out. Pop it in the washer/dryer between cage out-time.


----------



## crazychick24

Thanks a lot everyone. And yes it is just little dribbles of pee so I guess I better stat taking it as a compliment.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

i got pooped on today.....but she (neighbors rat) was telling me for a while that she had to go...i forgot to listen to her. but i made sure to tell her good girl for holding it in so long...and she didnt just poop anywhere on me...she pooped in my hand....very thoughtfull little girl...all i had to do was put it in her litter box when i put her in her "room" to finish and go wash my hand.


----------



## AlexzRose

Hahaha my new baby rattie pees on me too. I noticed that my rats seem to do it when I first get them but it kind of stops after a while. So maybe it's a fear kind of thing?


----------



## A1APassion

crazychick24 said:


> Ahh, that sucks, I hate having pee all over me every time I play with her but oh well lol. Do you know if there's anyway to get her to stop doing it?


don't wash it off, that way she smells her scent on you all the time & she won't be compelled to perfume you 

LOL

sorry, just a small joke

There really isn't a way to do this, it is just within their nature. Rats rely on smell to build & enforce their social environment as well as familiarity with their surroundings. The easiest way to do this is dribble everywhere they go & on everyone they meet.


----------



## daisy184

maybe you could have a rattie sweatshirt or cardi just for when you get them out, long sleeves [as someone previously suggested] but instead of washing it each time [sounds gross] let it keep your ratties scent on it so it feels like home, you could keep it a carrierbag of something and a little dribble wouldnt really make it smell too bad.

Im pretty sure that as they get older they will stop pizzling or at least only do it occassionaly.

Make sure that they dont need a proper pee, how i can tell when mine want a wee is they start to act skittish or kinda dart around my lap or shoulders, i guess its a sort of ''quick quick where the loo!!'' and then itll be 'oh sod it! here will do''

Also a little tip for when you get your ratties out. BABY WETWIPES!! yay for them!... you can wipe up a pee off you sofa, off yourself,off your desk or anywhere else and pick up a poop. 
Watch the little buggers dont run off with them tho,..i have a tug of war sometimes with mine.


----------



## Kimmiekins

That's actually a better suggestion, Daisy - not washing it. I hadn't thought about it, but that would make a lot more sense!


----------



## Sparker

They do seem to grow out of it, after a while.


----------

